
Killer whales launch ‘orchestrated’ attacks on sailing boats - daddylonglegs
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/sep/13/killer-whales-launch-orchestrated-attacks-on-sailing-boats
======
dTal
Orca-strated, surely?

------
aaron695
I wouldn't rule out it being due to Covid-19

Covid-19 is causing a lot of sharks deaths in Australia

[https://taronga.org.au/conservation-and-
science/australian-s...](https://taronga.org.au/conservation-and-
science/australian-shark-attack-file)

~~~
pvaldes
I seriously doubt that sharks could pick covid-19

Is not difficult to figure out a logical and much simpler explanation for the
orcas attack.

~~~
karmakaze
I can think of a 'logical' explanation that the orcas identified sailing
vessels as detrimental to their habitat and food sources but have a hard time
justifying or believing it.

